# The R10 chassis numbers?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Does anyone know the chassis numbers of the R10's since they started racing.
I speak under correction:
#101 won Sebring 2006, was destroyed 2 days after sebring in testing, was the T-Car at Sebring 2007 (the car that was crashed on thursday before sebring)
#102 Did Sebring 2006, Won Le Mans and did the rest of the 2006 ALMS season (i think)
#103 Was build to replace #101, 3rd at Le Mans and did the rest of the 2006 ALMS.
#203 At sebring 2007 car number 1
#202 Won at sebring car number 2
http://www.racingsportscars.co....html
Does anyone know anymore? Is what ive typed right? what are all the chassis numbers?


----------



## Le Mans Champ (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: The R10 chassis numbers? (lappies)*

well it seems right, but from what I heard form the Audi Sport North America guys at Limerock last year, the car that won Le Mans last year was put right on a truck to the museum in Ingolstadt.
I have it on good authority, but it's not proven. 
this past weekend everything was labled either 101 or 103, so I presume those are the chassis in ALMS circulation right now.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: The R10 chassis numbers? (Le Mans Champ)*

This brings up a question for me. What does Audi plan on doing with the '07 cars? Will they introduce them soon(Mid-Ohio, Road America), or will the just fit the '07 updates to the '06 cars?


----------



## Le Mans Champ (Dec 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, while I am blessed to have an insiders perspective with the Audi Sport guys, I'm not THAT much of an insider, and it's very difficult for me to find out that kind of information, which the team usually regards as privaliged


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Le Mans Champ)*

Well, it's not 100% privleged as IMSA requires the chassis numbers be written on the entry blanks(T-cars included). This is probably to try to keep bigger teams from entering backup cars(which under IMSA/ACO rules isn't exactly legal anyways). But IMSA is a privately owned company, and unless someone or some organization representing the federal government or a state government ask to see something(or has a warrent), IMSA can pick and choose which cards they want to hold to their chest(although they're a lot better than NASCAR about letting us know the rules/rules changes-they're posted at IMSA's and the ALMS' sites. Even the FIA, as ideotic as Bernie and Max are, post the FIA's sporting code/rule book on the FIA's site. Appearently in NASCAR, you need to get in big trouble to get you hands on a current rule book







.)
Seeing as Audi Sport is a privately owned division of Audi/Volkswagen Group(as NISMO is to Nissan, and Ford Racing is to Ford), I'd expect that they have the same rights. Hell, Champion Racing is privately owned by Dave Maraj and his family.
Besides, who needs chassis numbers when one can look at details in the photos at the gallery here. The '07 cars have a small piece of red carbon fiber running along the bottom of the floor pan and between the front of the sidepod and the valance panel behind the pontoon fender-which isn't there on the '06 cars. That's the biggest visual difference that I've seen between the '06 and '07 cars.

_Modified by chernaudi at 11:00 PM 8-5-2007_


_Modified by chernaudi at 11:11 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

Radio Le Mans says that Mosport is the first race for the '07 Audi R10s since Le Mans.
Link: http://www.ten-tenths.com/foru...age=4
Read post #53.


----------



## grmncarfan (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

Audi broght the 07 cars in from Germany in hope to end the losing streak. During the race, the Speedtv guys commented that other than a horsepower raise, there's little difference between the 07 and 06 cars. It wasn't a planned move and the 07 cars were configured to Le Mans spec before they arrived in Canada.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (grmncarfan)*

Not exactly. Pirro tested one at Eurospeedway a couple of weeks ago, seemignly in anticipation of such a move.
Link: http://translate.google.com/tr...tools


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

So does anyone acctually know the chassis number history?
I konw 
#202 won Le Mans 07
#204 was car #2 at Le Mans it crashed
#203 was car #3 it also crashed


----------

